# Cabbage key



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

When are you coming? I go there pretty often for lunch when I am clamming or fishing. There are some great areas for fishing around there and clamming. Boca Grande is also right there. Amazing area in Pine Island Sound. Red Tide did just kill alot of fish and I am waiting a while before I eat clams.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

What kind of boat are you going to be in? That will be the deciding factor on where you fish I think.
Sightseeing is good on the island itself. Resident turtles and other critters, and you can walk around and check out all the mounds and what not. From the boat, I would think the bay side of Cayo Costa closer to the island would be good between Captiva Pass and Boca Grande, but I actually haven't done much sight seeing, usually just fishing.
If you go around to the Gulf Side of Cayo Costa, theres a little cut that opens into a lagoon people usually anchor up at and tube through, as the water rips in and out of there relatively quickly. You should be able to see it on a plotter.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for help first of all, I am going this weekend, will be a in small poling skiff and looking to either signtfish or anchor and soak baits. Open to anything as long as it's fishing


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Get a Cheeseburger in paradise ...


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Its all good fishing really. Check out Jug creek shoal just north of there for bait and good fishing. Also good food on North Captiva and inside Jug Creek Marina (Lazy Flamingo).


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I second the Lazy Flamingo.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Cabbage Creeper


----------



## john reid (Feb 6, 2017)

PG350 said:


> When are you coming? I go there pretty often for lunch when I am clamming or fishing. There are some great areas for fishing around there and clamming. Boca Grande is also right there. Amazing area in Pine Island Sound. Red Tide did just kill alot of fish and I am waiting a while before I eat clams.


Going off topic a bit here but I plan on spending some significant time during the winter months in the Pine Island Sound and was wondering if dip netting for shrimp at night can be done there with any sucess. I can't seem to find any info on shrimping there. Thants


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

So I'll update on what we found up there.

I guess a front had passed through. 

We saw a TON of snook and a few reds up shallow. 

Everything was spooking and not interested in feeding.

Thank god someone told us about the night scene at the dock lights. We sort of jockeyed for spots with other boats but there was snook EVERYWHERE on pretty much every dock light. We caught them on anything we could throw.

That pretty much saved the trip.

Judging by the amount of fish we saw, the fishing must be great at times, just not when we were there.

Super cool trip!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

lpg said:


> So I'll update on what we found up there.
> 
> I guess a front had passed through.
> 
> ...


Good fishing just really crowded and unfortunately like everywhere you have idiots on the water that like to cut you off whenever your poling a shoreline you know who you are asshole any way I digress.


----------

